# Der Ton ist weg



## Sanctum (4. August 2013)

Da sowas im Sammelthread untergeht mach ich hier einen separaten Thread auf.

-Das Problem-
Alle anderen Programme haben Ton ausser WoT. TS zB. funktioniert somit also neben WoT. Dieses kleine Video wo der Wargaming Schriftzug zu Beginn eingeblendet wird,hat ebenso Ton. Sobald man dann im Login-Screen ist, gibt es keinen Ton mehr.

Hatte XVM installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Kann es daran liegen?

Der Ton funktioniert weder mit Boxen noch mit Kopfhörern.
Im Windows ist Wot Ton auf 60% gestellt (also im Mixer).
In den ingame Einstellungen ist er auch aktiviert.

MFG
Sanctum


----------



## Danger23 (4. August 2013)

Hast du in Windows den Sound auf 5.1 gestellt? Wenn ja stelle mal auf Stereo dann solltest wieder was hören. In den Ingame Einstellungen alle Töne aufgedreht?


----------



## Sanctum (4. August 2013)

Ich hab ihn auf 7.1 ^^ 
Hab nen Realtek Treiber der das ganz gut simuliert finde ich  

Das läuft aber schon eine Zeit lang sehr gut-Ich versuche es wenn ich heute Abend wieder Zugriff habe. Denke aber eigentlich nicht dass es was hilft^^

Hab das halt mal zum Shooter versuchen eingestellt gehabt.

Nutze HD 681evo + Logitech Z323


----------



## Sanctum (5. August 2013)

Hat wie gedacht nix genützt o.O


----------



## Danger23 (5. August 2013)

Na einen Versuch war es wenigstens Wert. Allerdings hab ich ansonsten keine Ahnung wo das Problem sein könnte.


----------



## sh4sta (6. August 2013)

Besteht das Problem noch? Wenn ja versuch doch mal den kompletten "Audio Ordner" aus World of Tanks\res in den World of Tanks\res_mods\0.8.7 zu kopieren und starte dann mal. Ansonsten neu install versuchen.


----------



## Sanctum (7. August 2013)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Besteht das Problem noch? Wenn ja versuch doch mal den kompletten "Audio Ordner" aus World of Tanks\res in den World of Tanks\res_mods\0.8.7 zu kopieren und starte dann mal. Ansonsten neu install versuchen.


 
Das habe ich bereit getan-vielleicht mach ich es nochmal reinstall heute....


----------

